# Panasonic vt30 65



## Homethrstud

I've been looking to get this tv and was waiting for my local BB to get it in stock. This is my fist post by the way. I was on avsforums but they will kick you off for even questioning someone with a high post count no matter if they are wrong or not. Anyways enough about the avs.

I stopped in BB last night and there it was in all it's glory. They had the 65 inch on display with woman's softball on it. It was a bit grainy so I had to question myself if this was the tv I want. I then asked if they could put in a Blu ray. The store employee stuck in Avatar and my jaw hit the floor. This tv has the best picture I have ever seen. The grain was gone the detail was crisp the colors were aw inspiring. I asked if they could skip to the action scene so I could se if it could handle the picture with fast moving action. This tv didn't skip a beat never did I see any digital breakup what so ever. 

I could go on and on about this tv. I'm in love and I want it NOW!!!!


----------



## mechman

Welcome to HTS. :wave: Avs is avs. You have to sift through a lot to get to the good information.


----------



## Homethrstud

mechman said:


> Welcome to HTS. :wave: Avs is avs. You have to sift through a lot to get to the good information.


Thanks your right. I was verbally attacked and called names. I proved the guy wrong and I was kicked they said because I was causing or trying to incite a fight or something. The people who called me names are still on there they didn't get in any trouble, so I just quit. I figured if that's the way they treat people I didn't want to be on there.

Anyways I can't stop thinking about that Panasonic. I've looked at allot of tvs and I haven't been impressed as much as I was with th vt30. They had all the new Samsungs and they all had digital break up during fast motion.


----------



## robbo266317

Hi and welcome to HTS.

Enjoy your stay.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## CHASLS2

Watch out for FB. The TV just jumps in brightness up and down. Last year it was floating blacks and rising black levels.


----------



## Robert Zohn

The ST30/GT30/VT30 fluctuating brightness issue fix is now available. The VT30 is a great pdp TV.

-Robert


----------



## CHASLS2

Robert Zohn said:


> The ST30/GT30/VT30 fluctuating brightness issue fix is now available. The VT30 is a great pdp TV.
> 
> -Robert


Good news. I could sell my 9G Kuro today without blinking a eye. Really tempted to get the 65VT30, once prices come down some.


----------



## Robert Zohn

The 65" VT30 price has come down since its launch. 

Be careful when you buy the VT30 as only August build TVs have the new FB fix, otherwise you will have to get the "A" board replaced.

-Robert


----------



## AZguy

Yea I got my 65VT30 from Robert almost 2 months ago and I still love it amazing TV.


----------



## Robert Zohn

AZguy said:


> Yea I got my 65VT30 from Robert almost 2 months ago and I still love it amazing TV.


Thanks AZguy and welcome to HTS! :T

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

We just receive our first allocation of Panasonic's 3rd generation 3D glasses. Our staff and I love them. They are so very light you don't even feel them on your face. The build and design quality is very good and these glasses have a 3D to 2D conversion switch built-in so if some viewers in the room want to watch a 3D movie in 2D at any point they can easily push the switch.

I think everyone will love these new glasses.

-Robert


----------



## aleicgrant

Pics????


----------



## edvb

Hi All

This is my first post here as I have been at HDJ and AVS for a long time.

I was one of the first to get a 65VT30 calibrated by D-Nice from Robert at VE.

It took some time with the software updates and all but it arrived in perfect shape with all the bubble wrap VE added after the burn in of 187 hours including the calibration by D-Nice.

My wife and I have never watched a movie in total darkness with our Sony 60" LCD we got in 2002 as it was too bright and even calibrated with or without a bias light it just did not work well.

The 65VT30 we have now is perfect for us and we have never changed from the ISF night setting and have never had to turn on a light to see a movie where it would strain our eyes.

The good news is that today I got an E-mail stating my Avitar kit with the new glasses was shipped the same day Robert made the annoucement.

To Robert and Wendy. 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart as you promised the kit and had it sent the same day you received them.

No matter what I feel we got the the best TV for 2011 considering cost, size and quality.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v207/evanbelkom/Home Theather Rack/IMG_0063.jpg


----------



## edvb

Robert do you have any files for a MX980 that has the 65VT30 & Marantz AV7005 as I am using the AV8003 IR code now for the discretes. URC does not have any updates I see. I have a MRF260 having the OPPO 93 and AV7005 going straight in from the back and a IR sensor on the 65VT30 and DTVPal OTR tuner/DVR.

Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Robert Zohn

edvb, thanks for joining HTS and for you very kind words. The only thing we love even more than our hobby of a/v is our clients. 

Beautiful room, set-up and excellent photo!

I'll ask my techs if they have the Marantz files. I believe they learn them into the MX980 remotes. 

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## BluDroid

Another new HTS member here. Long live HTS! :bigsmile:

Robert - What are your comparsion thoughts between the VT30 and last year's VT25?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hello Bob, welcome to HTS!

The VT30 was a nice advancement to the VT25. Some of the advantages are:

1. Excellent internal video-processor with the new single LSI chip set

2. Brighter

3. New Louver filter so it stands up better to high ambient light

4. Much nicer overall design

5. Much thinner

6. Better built-in audio

7. Better pre and post calibration image quality

That's all form the top of my head.

-Robert


----------



## BluDroid

Thanks Robert. Appreciate your support here and to the A/V industry!

Looks like some good upgrades from the VT25. I have the 58VT25 and have been considering the 65VT30. Thus my questions. Tough decision...


----------



## mechman

Welcome to HTS Bob. :wave:


----------



## BluDroid

mechman said:


> Welcome to HTS Bob. :wave:


Thanks Mech. Glad to be here. Much friendlier group...

:clap:


----------



## edvb

Welcome Bob

It was a tough choice for me also. With the 70" Elite it would of been even harder but I think I still would of picked the 65VT30 as the overall winner in my book. The way D-Nice calibrated it even ISF day was too bright for us as I have a light controlled room. The ISF night is just right for us.


----------



## BluDroid

edvb said:


> Welcome Bob
> 
> It was a tough choice for me also. With the 70" Elite it would of been even harder but I think I still would of picked the 65VT30 as the overall winner in my book. The way D-Nice calibrated it even ISF day was too bright for us as I have a light controlled room. The ISF night is just right for us.


Thanks!

I'd certainly like to see the Elites as well. Is there enough difference between the VT30 and VT25 performance wise to justify buying a new set? The VT25 are still pretty amazing and mine's only a year old... :dontknow:

Bob


----------



## edvb

Go take a look at one at the distance you sit and decide yourself. I ended up making a mount to bring the tv 6' from the corner wall. That made enough differance that I did not need the 70" as much as before.


----------



## BluDroid

edvb said:


> Go take a look at one at the distance you sit and decide yourself. I ended up making a mount to bring the tv 6' from the corner wall. That made enough differance that I did not need the 70" as much as before.


That's what I did when I purchased my VT25 and I've been extremely happy with it. Too bad they don't have a VT25/VT30 side-by-side for comparison. Would make such a viewing much easier... :T


----------



## Sevenfeet

The 65" VT30 is my first choice to replace my aging Mitsubishi 65" 65813 CRT RPTV. The Mitsu was state of the art back then and I think the Panny is the best of class now (if you don't need the brightness of a Samsung LED LCD). One of these days I'll have the money...


----------



## IrishStout

I would also like to know if the price difference is worth the added differences between a 54VT25 and a 55VT30. I can currently get the 54TV25 for $1499.00, where as the 55VT30 is about $2800 + here in Canada. I am really wondering if it is worth the price difference and more importantly, the wait. For me to be able to afford the VT30 I will need to wait until it comes down to at least $2200, even then it might be a bit of a sretch. Any one have any opinions?
Sorry not trying to steal this thread, if iy may seem like that.. I only have 2 days to act on the 54VT25 before the deal is gone and it costs another $400.


----------

